# New York City - (Queens specifically) Owner-Operators Needed



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Posted in Networking as well - send me message - lining up plow owner-operators for DSNY Contract work...local Queens Neighborhood - Eastern side closer to LI - thanks - Dave


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

$2000.00 min per storm...


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I'll move there for 2g's per event!


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

I got a basement apartment and lots of beer...you gotta share it with a giant newfie dog though...the apartment - not the beer!


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

MajorDave;1651316 said:


> I got a basement apartment and lots of beer...you gotta share it with a giant newfie dog though...the apartment - not the beer!


Excellent, I'll bring my two newfi's. Great Dogs, my two other German Shepards will miss us.

Do ya provide a dog service?


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

1olddogtwo;1651320 said:


> Excellent, I'll bring my two newfi's. Great Dogs, my two other German Shepards will miss us.
> 
> Do ya provide a dog service?


Sure do - we can stuff em all in the cab - would be an absolute DISASTER - hahaha! Great dogs - total messes (especially in winter when the love it the most)!


----------



## carrfamily01 (Oct 4, 2009)

What is the minimum amount of snow before a work order is given?


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

DSNY will call us out with a forecast of 3-6. Then launch us on their call. There is a bump up with at 12.1" and again at 18.1"


----------

